# Glad He Was in The Open



## Echo (Apr 11, 2016)

I ran across this fine example of Agkistrodon piscivorus while chasing turkeys last week. Pretty chilly day too.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Yuck


----------



## Echo (Apr 11, 2016)

oops1 said:


> Yuck



Yep, nothing appealing about a cottonmouth.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 11, 2016)

He seems a bit angry


----------



## Echo (Apr 11, 2016)

oops1 said:


> He seems a bit angry



Well, I had to lunge at him a little bit to get him to open his mouth for a better pic. 

True to form he was determined to stand his ground instead of fleeing like most snakes.


----------



## oops1 (Apr 11, 2016)

I would of had to lunge at him with some #5 turkey loads but that's just me. I take it you gave him a pass?


----------



## Echo (Apr 11, 2016)

oops1 said:


> I would of had to lunge at him with some #5 turkey loads but that's just me. I take it you gave him a pass?



I did. Hopefully he or others like him will do the same for me the next time I'm creeping through a swamp before daylight. Snake Karma, you know.


----------



## cre8foru (Apr 11, 2016)

So glad you didn't kill it. Beautiful snake.


----------



## Bucky T (Apr 11, 2016)

Good on you Ernie for letting him be. A fine specimen indeed!


----------



## wvdawg (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow!  Too close for me, but thanks for sharing the capture!


----------



## carver (Apr 16, 2016)

Bad News


----------



## dawg7478 (Apr 20, 2016)

Have never run into one of them before, thank goodness, but have done the rattlers and copperheads though.  Lord knows we have spent some time in the woods, you and I.  Glad you caught him in the open!


----------



## jbogg (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice pic!  How long was it?


----------



## Echo (Apr 21, 2016)

dawg7478 said:


> Have never run into one of them before, thank goodness, but have done the rattlers and copperheads though.  Lord knows we have spent some time in the woods, you and I.  Glad you caught him in the open!



We sure have and I was glad I saw him first as well.



jbogg said:


> Nice pic!  How long was it?



Thanks! Well, the obvious answer is "long enough'' but actually I wasn't giving a lot of thought to how long he was at the time and he didn't help me much by not ever coming out of that semi-coiled posture. I'd say he was probably somewhere between 26 - 29 inches in length however.


----------



## lightbulbsms (Apr 27, 2016)

What county was this in?


----------

